# maltese about 30 minutes from me at county shelter



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

So, I often check out petfinder to see if we might get Lizzie a buddy. Anyways, tonight I stumbled on a Maltese Female Young. I was on the site earlier in the week and she was not there. She looks like she is really in need of a caring home. Unfortunately, they are closed tomorrow. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=10948986

she is in a shelter in MD about 30 minutes from me without traffic, with DC commuter traffic about 1.5 hours. So, we won't be able to see her until next weekend.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope you'll be able to adopt her. If you haven't already maybe you could fill out the adoption application before you have chance to see her. what shelter is it? I'm orginally from Baltimore.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: aww she looks so sad! I really hope it works out for you.
Good Luck


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I am in Alexandria, VA. She is located at the shelter in Prince Georges County (which is not a great area now, not sure how it was when you were in Baltimore)...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope you get her soon! She looks terribly sweet !


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> I am in Alexandria, VA. She is located at the shelter in Prince Georges County (which is not a great area now, not sure how it was when you were in Baltimore)...[/B]



I lived in Alexandria VA when i was very young, Prince Georges County wasn't a great area when i was in Baltimore.


----------

